# Amazin Cheese Question



## coachrem12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone... new poster, long time reader. 

I received Todd's Amazin Smoker for Christmas, and have used it twice to smoke cheese... the smoker has worked wonders, if anyone else is thinking of cold smoking, just BUY ONE, it's worth it.

Anyway-- my question is this: every time (once before I had the Amazin, twice since I've gotten it) I have smoked cheese (Gouda, Cheddar, and White Cheddar), I have gotten a "funny" taste with it... almost a plastic flavor with it... I've read many posts about letting it "age" in the back of the fridge, etc., watching temps, and everything...

My standard setup is run the Amazin for 2-3 hours using Hickory dust and monitor the temps (consistently between 65-80 F), then pull the cheese off.  It's definitely smoky-- I can smell the smoke even through the plastic bags I end up wrapping it in-- but there is just an off flavor.

Any suggestions or thoughts?

Thanks for the time.

Kevin in Grand Rapids MI


----------



## big casino (Jan 31, 2012)

Take the cheese out of the package b4 you smoke it..... LOL

I'm just kidding I have used the AMZN twice for cheese now and have not noticed any bad flavors, once with the AMZN dust and once with some other dust, the AMZN dust cheese seemed like it had a stronger flavor , both were hickory, but the AMZN dust has a finer texture, do you think it had too much smoke flavor?


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey coachrem12, I use the AMNPS (not the AMZN) for cold smoking cheese quite often.  Like Harry mentions, I've never gotten any off flavors... but I typically use apple and/or maple pellets - not dust... I find hickory a bit strong for cheese but that's just my VHO.  I'm wondering if it's the hickory 'bite' that you're tasting?  Also, are you using Todd's dust or something else?

Also, you really need to let smoked cheese age in the fridge for at least 2 weeks -either in a vac pack or tightly wrapped with plastic wrap - before tasting it.  If you eat/taste it right out of the smoker it really tastes... well.. bad....

The other thing that I wanted to mention is what have you smoked in your smoker prior to your cheese?  Could it be carry-over taste/smell that's affecting your cheese?

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> Hey coachrem12, I use the AMNPS (not the AMZN) for cold smoking cheese quite often.  Like Harry mentions, I've never gotten any off flavors... but I typically use apple and/or maple pellets - not dust... I find hickory a bit strong for cheese but that's just my VHO.  I'm wondering if it's the hickory 'bite' that you're tasting?  Also, are you using Todd's dust or something else?
> 
> Also, you really need to let smoked cheese age in the fridge for at least 2 weeks -either in a vac pack or tightly wrapped with plastic wrap - before tasting it.  If you eat/taste it right out of the smoker it really tastes... well.. bad....
> 
> ...


The key here is letting the cheese age for at least 2 weeks before eating it. Right out of the smoker and for a few days after, it is going to have that bitter taste you are referring to. I also agree on using milder woods. I smoke a LOT of cheese and my go to woods are a pecan / apple mix


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 31, 2012)

The first time I smoked cheddar cheese with hickory pellets it smelled very strong to me. The taste bite was even bitter. Two weeks later we ate most of the cheese and it was fantastic....so we thought. We had left behind one block that we shreaded over my wife's home made enchiladas. The cheese had set for two and a half months. OH MY GOD IS WAS UNBELIEVABLE.

Pics or it didn't happen:








Oh yea, it happened.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 31, 2012)

Same as all have said, let it sit.  I try to let it sit 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a couple of things here. First Welcome to SMF there Kevin. Then would swing into Roll Call and introduce yourself and we can give you the proper welcome that we like to give to new members. Next make sure you take the wrapper off like Casino said. Then you have to let your cheese rest for atleast 2 weeks before it starts to taste anywhere near good longer if you can wait.


----------



## coachrem12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just posted in the Roll Call.  Sorry about that.

I've let the cheese sit in plastic for 2.5 weeks-- it will be 3 weeks this saturday.  The Gouda has definitely mellowed, as has the White Cheddar, but the regular cheddar still has an "oversmoked" taste.  Could be that it's TOO smoky, as some mentioned... and I guess it could be that Hickory is a little stronger than I should use for the first smoke.

I AM using Todd's dust, by the way... and other than the cheese, I haven't smoked in a couple months (what a shame!).  Don't think that the residue is the problem.

Anyway, thanks for the feedback.  Very helpful.

Kevin in Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## vision (Feb 14, 2012)

It must age. I like 4 weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 15, 2012)

Hickory is a little strong for me on cheese, but some guys really like it.

Just a personal preference

I smoke with Apple sawdust for about 2 hours, as we like a hint of smoke on our cheese.

Did you light both ends?

What smoker are you using it in?

I also found an old package of smoked cheddar in the fridge, that was 4 months old.  The flavor was fantastic!

Todd


----------



## capntrip (Feb 17, 2012)

I like mine smoked with hickory and have had no complaints only compliments


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 17, 2012)

Age?  I have three big Rats in my fridge and they nibble nibble nibble.... The Head Rat moreso than the two Son Rats... however I did miss a piece of sharp cheddar I'd let sit for about 6 months and get all moldy... even the mold was smokey!


----------



## sam3 (Feb 17, 2012)

I smoked two batches of cheese three weeks ago with the AMZNPS using a combination of Oak & Cherry. Cheddar, Gouda, Muenster, Havarti, etc.

I'm going to wait another three weeks (six weeks total) and break one package out. I'll post how it came out using this combination of pellets.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2012)

The longer it ages the better it tastes!


----------



## eman (Feb 17, 2012)

Try mixing 2/3 apple w/ 1/3 hickory and smoke away.


----------



## alelover (Feb 17, 2012)

Peach is really good with cheese. I found hickory to be a tad strong for cheese.


----------



## coachrem12 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips and tricks, everyone.  I went back and ate the last bit of the Cheddar after ANOTHER three weeks or so, and it had definitely mellowed.  Still wasn't the best, but, better.  Then I tried using some pecan wood chips that I found... much lighter flavor, much better, and I didn't have to let it age half as long.

Next time, I will try taking pics and posting.  You all do a much better job than I do at that!

KR


----------



## puddy (Mar 21, 2012)

I just did a batch last Saturday and used 1/3 hickory, 1/3 maple, and 1/3 cherry. The string cheese was great and tonight we're having the fresh Mozzarella on Chicken Parm.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

I have 11 days, so far, on my first Cheese smoke. 3 hours with Hickory pellets, the wait SUCKS!...JJ


----------



## puddy (Mar 22, 2012)

For what its worth that Chicken Parm with the smoked Moz was delicious and the smoke added a note that made me feel like i was eating grilled food rather than pan fried chicken. The plus side with Moz is you don't have to wait for 2 weeks to use it you only have to wait a day or so.


----------



## coachrem12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone... new poster, long time reader. 

I received Todd's Amazin Smoker for Christmas, and have used it twice to smoke cheese... the smoker has worked wonders, if anyone else is thinking of cold smoking, just BUY ONE, it's worth it.

Anyway-- my question is this: every time (once before I had the Amazin, twice since I've gotten it) I have smoked cheese (Gouda, Cheddar, and White Cheddar), I have gotten a "funny" taste with it... almost a plastic flavor with it... I've read many posts about letting it "age" in the back of the fridge, etc., watching temps, and everything...

My standard setup is run the Amazin for 2-3 hours using Hickory dust and monitor the temps (consistently between 65-80 F), then pull the cheese off.  It's definitely smoky-- I can smell the smoke even through the plastic bags I end up wrapping it in-- but there is just an off flavor.

Any suggestions or thoughts?

Thanks for the time.

Kevin in Grand Rapids MI


----------



## big casino (Jan 31, 2012)

Take the cheese out of the package b4 you smoke it..... LOL

I'm just kidding I have used the AMZN twice for cheese now and have not noticed any bad flavors, once with the AMZN dust and once with some other dust, the AMZN dust cheese seemed like it had a stronger flavor , both were hickory, but the AMZN dust has a finer texture, do you think it had too much smoke flavor?


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey coachrem12, I use the AMNPS (not the AMZN) for cold smoking cheese quite often.  Like Harry mentions, I've never gotten any off flavors... but I typically use apple and/or maple pellets - not dust... I find hickory a bit strong for cheese but that's just my VHO.  I'm wondering if it's the hickory 'bite' that you're tasting?  Also, are you using Todd's dust or something else?

Also, you really need to let smoked cheese age in the fridge for at least 2 weeks -either in a vac pack or tightly wrapped with plastic wrap - before tasting it.  If you eat/taste it right out of the smoker it really tastes... well.. bad....

The other thing that I wanted to mention is what have you smoked in your smoker prior to your cheese?  Could it be carry-over taste/smell that's affecting your cheese?

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> Hey coachrem12, I use the AMNPS (not the AMZN) for cold smoking cheese quite often.  Like Harry mentions, I've never gotten any off flavors... but I typically use apple and/or maple pellets - not dust... I find hickory a bit strong for cheese but that's just my VHO.  I'm wondering if it's the hickory 'bite' that you're tasting?  Also, are you using Todd's dust or something else?
> 
> Also, you really need to let smoked cheese age in the fridge for at least 2 weeks -either in a vac pack or tightly wrapped with plastic wrap - before tasting it.  If you eat/taste it right out of the smoker it really tastes... well.. bad....
> 
> ...


The key here is letting the cheese age for at least 2 weeks before eating it. Right out of the smoker and for a few days after, it is going to have that bitter taste you are referring to. I also agree on using milder woods. I smoke a LOT of cheese and my go to woods are a pecan / apple mix


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 31, 2012)

The first time I smoked cheddar cheese with hickory pellets it smelled very strong to me. The taste bite was even bitter. Two weeks later we ate most of the cheese and it was fantastic....so we thought. We had left behind one block that we shreaded over my wife's home made enchiladas. The cheese had set for two and a half months. OH MY GOD IS WAS UNBELIEVABLE.

Pics or it didn't happen:








Oh yea, it happened.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 31, 2012)

Same as all have said, let it sit.  I try to let it sit 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a couple of things here. First Welcome to SMF there Kevin. Then would swing into Roll Call and introduce yourself and we can give you the proper welcome that we like to give to new members. Next make sure you take the wrapper off like Casino said. Then you have to let your cheese rest for atleast 2 weeks before it starts to taste anywhere near good longer if you can wait.


----------



## coachrem12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just posted in the Roll Call.  Sorry about that.

I've let the cheese sit in plastic for 2.5 weeks-- it will be 3 weeks this saturday.  The Gouda has definitely mellowed, as has the White Cheddar, but the regular cheddar still has an "oversmoked" taste.  Could be that it's TOO smoky, as some mentioned... and I guess it could be that Hickory is a little stronger than I should use for the first smoke.

I AM using Todd's dust, by the way... and other than the cheese, I haven't smoked in a couple months (what a shame!).  Don't think that the residue is the problem.

Anyway, thanks for the feedback.  Very helpful.

Kevin in Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## vision (Feb 14, 2012)

It must age. I like 4 weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 15, 2012)

Hickory is a little strong for me on cheese, but some guys really like it.

Just a personal preference

I smoke with Apple sawdust for about 2 hours, as we like a hint of smoke on our cheese.

Did you light both ends?

What smoker are you using it in?

I also found an old package of smoked cheddar in the fridge, that was 4 months old.  The flavor was fantastic!

Todd


----------



## capntrip (Feb 17, 2012)

I like mine smoked with hickory and have had no complaints only compliments


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 17, 2012)

Age?  I have three big Rats in my fridge and they nibble nibble nibble.... The Head Rat moreso than the two Son Rats... however I did miss a piece of sharp cheddar I'd let sit for about 6 months and get all moldy... even the mold was smokey!


----------



## sam3 (Feb 17, 2012)

I smoked two batches of cheese three weeks ago with the AMZNPS using a combination of Oak & Cherry. Cheddar, Gouda, Muenster, Havarti, etc.

I'm going to wait another three weeks (six weeks total) and break one package out. I'll post how it came out using this combination of pellets.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2012)

The longer it ages the better it tastes!


----------



## eman (Feb 17, 2012)

Try mixing 2/3 apple w/ 1/3 hickory and smoke away.


----------



## alelover (Feb 17, 2012)

Peach is really good with cheese. I found hickory to be a tad strong for cheese.


----------



## coachrem12 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips and tricks, everyone.  I went back and ate the last bit of the Cheddar after ANOTHER three weeks or so, and it had definitely mellowed.  Still wasn't the best, but, better.  Then I tried using some pecan wood chips that I found... much lighter flavor, much better, and I didn't have to let it age half as long.

Next time, I will try taking pics and posting.  You all do a much better job than I do at that!

KR


----------



## puddy (Mar 21, 2012)

I just did a batch last Saturday and used 1/3 hickory, 1/3 maple, and 1/3 cherry. The string cheese was great and tonight we're having the fresh Mozzarella on Chicken Parm.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

I have 11 days, so far, on my first Cheese smoke. 3 hours with Hickory pellets, the wait SUCKS!...JJ


----------



## puddy (Mar 22, 2012)

For what its worth that Chicken Parm with the smoked Moz was delicious and the smoke added a note that made me feel like i was eating grilled food rather than pan fried chicken. The plus side with Moz is you don't have to wait for 2 weeks to use it you only have to wait a day or so.


----------

